# Whelen/H1 Halogen to LED Warning Light Mod Request



## Blueberry556 (Sep 3, 2009)

Has anyone here tried replacing a Whelen halogen warning light bulb with an LED? I'm not finding an LED replacement available for any of the following bulbs in the snap-in style, but have replaced my H1-style rotator bulbs with LED fog lamp bulbs already. *(turns out, the replacement bulbs are 33 lumens, nowhere near the brightness I thought they would be, and the only ready-made brighter is 80 lumens for 3 times the cost)* What I want to replace with LEDs now:

H20SN12 (Halogen, 20w, SNap, 12v; p/n 6020123)
H27SN12 (p/n 6027123)
H30SN12 (p/n 6030123)
H35SN12 (p/n 6035123)
H50SN12 (p/n 6050123)

If anyone here has done this or would like to try, please let me know.

edit: Now I'd also like to know if anyone here would mod my H1 SMD lamps to add/change at least 4 on each (16 total) to 3W-ish LEDs. I'm thinking it may require changing the rest of the SMDs out for cooling as well...


----------



## Blueberry556 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Whelen/H1 Halogen to LED Warning Light Mod*


----------

